# Gyro Rocket Pistol!



## Doc_K (Dec 7, 2008)

[YOUTUBE]HoffTmg9bxU[/YOUTUBE]

I thought this was a very intriguing weapon. I've looked up some basic information on it, like when it was made, etc., but I was just curious if anybody else knew anything about it? Have any of you actually fired one?


----------



## johndefresno (Dec 21, 2008)

I remember that pistol from the 60's.  It was, in fact, used in a James Bond movie where he and a bunch of Japanese Ninjas assaulted an underground HQ that had metal shields, as I recall - the movie filmed in Japan, possibly "You Only Live Twice."

As shown in the video, there are many problems:
1) Irregular starts - that is, ammo was not always consistent.
2) Ammo expensive to manufacture (not mentioned) - I recall that back then the rounds were more than $1 each
3) Blast from the pistol - you definitely cannot use it in tight groups or near your face
4) Slow time to target as the round accelerates to speed.  It wouldn't work on a running target.
5) Cannot be used defensively at close ranges (as mentioned).
6) Not all that accurate, since it is still accelerating after leaving the barrel.

As far as piercing metal, a .50 rifle works fine, and a larger variety of rocket launcher works best on serious targets - an inadequate solution for a problem already solved.

I entertained the idea of purchasing one, since the weapon itself is not all that complicated, but decided that it was a real loser.  It was, as history shows us.


----------

